# Frankenfish or ??? you be the judge



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Interesting:Superfish: DNA-Altered Salmon Coming to Your Dinner Plate? - YouTube


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Rather not eat genetically modified stuff thanks. Definitely not a vegan, but there's something to be said about organic foods.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Farmed, genetically modified salmon would be a no go for me...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Chris, 

I'll be serving cedar plank Franken salmon at the next bbq. You in?

Anthony


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Farmed fish is farmed fish... I don't like the taste of it either way lol... I just had sushi today for lunch and the first thing I ask is if its farmed salmon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Yikes. Won't be finding me eating that. Besides, even wild Atlantic salmon isn't as good as good old BC sockeye. Raw on a bed of daikon. Yum....  

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

bring it on  just like he said everything we eat in genetically modified and if its not its suuuper expensive


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

It is something almost doomed inevitable. Adequate food supply will eventually become a problem - if not already.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

I think moving around dna from one animal to another is pretty cool but it dose make me a little nerviest about some getting released they say there sterile but isn't that what they said about parrot fish ...


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

I would have no trouble eating it. I don't understand the big deal with gm food to be honest. Of course I currently catch my own, so no need for me to buy it.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

cpool said:


> I would have no trouble eating it. I don't understand the big deal with gm food to be honest. Of course I currently catch my own, so no need for me to buy it.


Genotoxicity would be my primary concern. Certainly not whether it was cheaper to buy (typically not "organic" foods), or whether they didn't need to dose additives to thwart undesirable circumstances prior to consumption of the masses.

To put it into relative terms, my mind was blown when my dad said the same thing with regards to DDT before it was banned when he was a child. Instead of adding chemicals that may have (or scientifically concluded that have previously) could impact human's DNA, we're altering the genetic materials of what we're eating. I'm not a genetic scientist, and I've eaten GMO's, but I'm open to the concept that there might be unforeseen circumstances that our future selves may not have been currently aware of.

That would be my main concern, unforeseen effects.


----------

